# It's official....!



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Had the toughest decision ever today... picking from a litter of gorgeous cockapoo puppies!

But we managed it and here is our little chap....








After reading some of the advice on here before we went, I have to say you were right.. in a way, he did choose us..!

Ready to join us in 3 weeks time!! Can't wait!! Just need a name now....!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

He is beautiful!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mwaaahhhhh what an adorable little boy!!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

How lovely  What an exciting time for you!

Toffin
x


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Aww thank you! It doesn't quite feel real yet in a way..! Hated having to leave him behind  3 weeks is going to feel like an age..!

Lovely to see you are all going to be bringing home a puppy just before/round about the same time too... I look forward to sharing (horror!) stories!! Haha


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes we are the next class to graduate into puppydom! I am super excited and off to Sicily tomorrow for a week to chill and recharge before the little fur ball arrives. Went to Pets at Home today and spent another bomb! We are about to put up the crate....


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is Miss Binky close up...


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Awwww she's adorable!! Such a lovely colour! A holiday to chill out before she arrives sounds like a fantastic plan! 
Know what you mean about spending a fortune... I've been looking around but holding off from buying anything before I knew we had picked our puppy. Now he is officially "ours" I am internet shopping as I type..!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Happy shopping!! It is all part of the fun


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Definitely! He is going to be one spoilt little pup! Especially since I read a new puppy thread on here a bit ago linking me to quidopetz...!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes I have two collars from there....


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Haha! Oh dear don't tempt me into thinking I need 2! I'm already eyeing up matching leads...!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Couldn't decide on a design!! So the poo princess has two


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

Lovely wee fellow.


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Couldn't decide on a design!! So the poo princess has two


She can have one for weekdays and one for the weekend! Haha



mary181 said:


> Lovely wee fellow.


He is tiny isn't he?! He was actually a bit smaller than the others in the litter.. but not runt-standard! Not sure if that is a usual thing.. A difference in size amongst siblings?? Thinking he just hasn't quite had his growth spurt yet.. Though he more than made up for it in character..!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Good job picking. He is beautiful!!!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

He is gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh no that was my post.Quidopetz is lethal.Once you choose a collar you obviously need the matching lead ))
XClare


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah he gorgeous.... Lovely wee face 
There are so many puppy owners 'to be' at the moment.. Lovely for you all to go through it together ... Enjoy xx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Awwww he made my heart melt! His eyes are gorgeous!!


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 

Haven't been able to stop thinking about him all day... It's gonna be a lonnnnggg 3 weeks!!




Chumphreys said:


> Oh no that was my post.Quidopetz is lethal.Once you choose a collar you obviously need the matching lead ))
> XClare


So now I know who to blame!!  Haha


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

He's amazing, he'll soon be keeping you busy so you may aswell have a good rest now before your little bundle of trouble arrives


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Just too beautiful 3 weeks will fly by


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

CurlieKatie said:


> Aww thank you! It doesn't quite feel real yet in a way..! Hated having to leave him behind  3 weeks is going to feel like an age..!
> 
> Lovely to see you are all going to be bringing home a puppy just before/round about the same time too... I look forward to sharing (horror!) stories!! Haha


Me too! Two weeks Wednesday! It is becoming super expensive- keep seeing more things I want for my boy Brody! Very exciting!


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Haha yes perhaps in 3 weeks I'll be wishing for peace...!

Congrats bunty! Brody is a lovely name  Still pondering on names for our little terror... so many to consider..!!


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

CurlieKatie said:


> Haha yes perhaps in 3 weeks I'll be wishing for peace...!
> 
> Congrats bunty! Brody is a lovely name  Still pondering on names for our little terror... so many to consider..!!


Well, I wanted Yogi.. But my 6 year old daughter thought it was a 'DIY name that didn't make sense'! She hasn't seen the cartoon!
We had 5 hours stuck in the car together so I read every name I had found and liked out to hub and kids- and Brody was the one we a agreed on! It's soo hard and all I could do was find girls names I loved! 
Good luck-he's a real cutie!


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Awww love yogi too! Shame not everyone was keen! Haha.

I'm having a similar problem, every name I like, my boyfriend doesn't.. and vice versa! One of us is going to have to give in sooner or later...!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

CurlieKatie said:


> Awww love yogi too! Shame not everyone was keen! Haha.
> 
> I'm having a similar problem, every name I like, my boyfriend doesn't.. and vice versa! One of us is going to have to give in sooner or later...!


My family and I picked a name out of a wellie ( yes wellie )

Nobody could agree on a name...myself OH, and 3 children, it was great fun too x


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Haha! I like the sound of that idea!

I am wavering at the minute... on the verge of giving in to my boyfriend and going with one of his suggestions..! It seems to suit him to be fair.. Though I am trying to persuade him maybe me don't need to name him until he comes to live with us, then we can try a few out!


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Oooooh, he is adorable


----------



## si_and_em (Aug 28, 2012)

how exciting! We've still got to wait five weeks today to pick up our little bundle! He too is still nameless but plenty of time for that!! We have got a long list that we both like- just have to wait and see which suits him best! Think I'll be off to Quidopetz now then  ...
Em


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks DebsH 



si_and_em said:


> how exciting! We've still got to wait five weeks today to pick up our little bundle! He too is still nameless but plenty of time for that!! We have got a long list that we both like- just have to wait and see which suits him best! Think I'll be off to Quidopetz now then  ...
> Em


Haha be careful of Quidopetz!! I've definitely picked out the collar I want (with matching lead of course..!) but am unsure which size to order..  Probably a good thing as it might stop me ordering him several before he arrives... Guess am gonna have to wait and measure him.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

He looks lovely CurlieKatie. Let us know when you decide on a name. When you do, it will suit him perfectly.


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Aww thank you  I definitely will! We're shortlisting at the min... have a feeling it won't be long..! Love coming on here each evening and seeing my signature countdown get a bit shorter!! Hehe


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's a little cutie. If you buy a small collar it will probably still be too big but he'll grow into it. Your breeder may give you a puppy one, but they are easy enough to pick up, no point spending loads on that one as he won't e in it long.....can't wit to find out who he is going to be, he looks like a Jasper or a Casper to me


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What a lovely photo. You will end up spending a fortunte on lots of different goodies for your new baby - like me


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> He's a little cutie. If you buy a small collar it will probably still be too big but he'll grow into it. Your breeder may give you a puppy one, but they are easy enough to pick up, no point spending loads on that one as he won't e in it long.....can't wit to find out who he is going to be, he looks like a Jasper or a Casper to me


Aww I know I should be getting a cheap puppy collar as it'll probably be weeks before he's out of it... but the quidopetz ones are soo cute  lol.

Love the names Jasper and Casper!! But my boyfriend doesn't.... Typical!  Sigh...!

I think we mayyyy have almost decided... (In reality I'm on the verge of giving in to his favourite name that he has been saying we need to call him since we found out he was "conceived" in August..! He's referring to him by that name for so long now it is starting to be the only one that feels "right"..!)



Muttley Brody said:


> What a lovely photo. You will end up spending a fortunte on lots of different goodies for your new baby - like me


Lovely to hear about another spoilt pup! Seems I'm one of many...! Hehe


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Your not alone hehehehe! We have a jasper coming home tomorrow! Sooooo excited! I know what you mean about those collars they are fab, i might try some on for size at pets at home and then order one, I just don't know what size to get! Enjoy your little fur baby x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

CurlieKatie said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Haven't been able to stop thinking about him all day... It's gonna be a lonnnnggg 3 weeks!!
> 
> ...


Sorry )) I have started making my own now.They are really easy to make and cost about £5 for materials.
XClare


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Your not alone hehehehe! We have a jasper coming home tomorrow! Sooooo excited! I know what you mean about those collars they are fab, i might try some on for size at pets at home and then order one, I just don't know what size to get! Enjoy your little fur baby x


Tomorrow??! Wow!! Bet you won't sleep tonight...! Like xmas morning!! I was like that last weekend and we were only going to visit the litter.. Dread to think what I'll be like the night before pick-up day! Haha. Trying some on for size sounds like a good plan... I hope you have a lovely day with your new pup


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Chumphreys said:


> Sorry )) I have started making my own now.They are really easy to make and cost about £5 for materials.
> XClare


Do you mean collars.... You could start a side line xxx


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Do you mean collars.... You could start a side line xxx


Was just thinking the same... You'd have a few interested customers on here! Wish I had the time/patience/talents for that...!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Leads and collars Karen ) My hubby keeps telling me to sell them but the trouble is I have been choosing ribbon I really like.I now have 9 leads and 6 collars but I love them all )) We haven't even collected our puppy yet!! I will post some pictures.
xClare


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow! Your lucky pup will have to wear a different one every day of the week..!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Come on let's see don't be shy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes! let's see!!! I love making my own stuff!!


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Chumphreys said:


> Leads and collars Karen ) My hubby keeps telling me to sell them but the trouble is I have been choosing ribbon I really like.I now have 9 leads and 6 collars but I love them all )) We haven't even collected our puppy yet!! I will post some pictures.
> xClare


I'd love to see some pics now you've got her home..!  Hehe

I mayyy have gone to Pets At Home on the way home again today... and been over-spending again..! Just in the middle of picking out another new toy (!) when my boyfriend was interrupted by a beautiful adult cockapoo sniffing at his trousers and wagging its tail! So cute! Made us even more excited, if possible!! Haha.


----------

